# Wheel nut torque BF750i?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Need the stock wheel nut torque for my 2012.

Just mounted the 27's and just went with 65ft/lbs?

Searched but could not find it?


----------



## Leardriver (Feb 21, 2012)

Page 157 of the owners manual says 56 ft LBS.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

And I always used blue locktite


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Leardriver said:


> Page 157 of the owners manual says 56 ft LBS.


Thanks!! I think 65 will due.


----------

